# Has anyone seen video of backflip into different snowboard?



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i would have to see it to believe it lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

YouTube - Backflip board to board


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

it's a fake. look at his shadow before he lands on the new board. you can clearly see that there is a board attached to his feet.

the editing is neat though.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Making of Stian Solbergs fake Rodeo. at Actionhorse Films


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!! super cool editing!


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

someone did that in ponytail


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

pretty obvious it was fake. How would he get the flip off in the first place without bindings on andhow would he land in the bindings and ride away so clean.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i love that his feet magically twisted to the other direction in the end, but not a bad job of editing at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

what talent. at editing that is. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> i love that his feet magically twisted to the other direction in the end, but not a bad job of editing at all.


It was a rodeo. his feet were supposed to do that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

would make a cool gif


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

cooler nd reel.

YouTube - Backflip Darkslide


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> cooler nd reel.
> 
> YouTube - Backflip Darkslide


I had to watch that twice...it was pretty cool.


----------

